# What a 100k of scrap looks like



## Ageo308 (Nov 26, 2009)

Picked this batch up in the last 2 days. Its a gold frenzy i can tell ya!

Click to enlarge





All up i think it was between 3000-4000grams.


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 26, 2009)

Geeeees man you going to be a busy little leprechaun!

Did you get this at auction? If so how much under spot etc...


----------



## Ageo308 (Nov 26, 2009)

stihl88 said:


> Geeeees man you going to be a busy little leprechaun!
> 
> Did you get this at auction? If so how much under spot etc...




Nah mate no auction for me.

My customers consist of both private (inividuals) and commercial (pawn brokers/jewellers etc..).

The price varies from each customer.

Stihl where are you based in Aus?


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm a Melbournian. Ive done some Jewelery refining in the past, not a great deal but enough to get a good appreciation of the processes involved. Look forward to seeing your progress on this lot. Perhaps you should book the next few Posts and come back at a later date and add your progress to them :!:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Ageo308 (Nov 27, 2009)

The price is out of control at the moment. Spreads for bullion have blown right out and i have never seen so much scrap being sold and bullion all at once.

Today it was a frenzy and it hasnt stopped. Another 4kgs of scrap collected and i have pre-sold 10kgs of bullion . I have seen rush's but not like this. Perhaps the real market is telling us something.

That picture of that batch is already at the refiners 8)


----------



## Noxx (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't hesitate to contact me if you need a new refiner


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Noxx said:


>



Noxx Is that a silver money fold?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks goldish to me...


----------



## Noxx (Nov 27, 2009)

No, it's not !  It's 14k.

At first, it was a tie clip with all sort of things soldered to it. I removed them and polished the piece using rouge wax. Originally, it was going to scrap but I deceided to keep it ! You should see people's eyes when I take it out of my wallet


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 27, 2009)

Noxx said:


> No, it's not !  It's 14k.
> You should see people's eyes when I take it out of my wallet



You mean it takes their eyes off your sneakers?


----------



## Rhodium (Nov 27, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not !  It's 14k.
> ...



ROTFL :lol:


----------

